# Goby Massacre Muskegon Lake



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

Goby Assault Party June 11 $1000. Dollars First Prize Or Half Of Entrys Plus $500. For Big Goby(goby Dick) 2 Person Teams Fish From The Shore, Pier,boat. Start Where You Want Weigh In Fishemans Landing
1 Pm. $10 Dollars Per Team Entry.
Most Pounds
Tickets Available Adams Angler Archer

Jhonsons Great Outdoors
Bobs Bait And Tackle
Muskegon Heights Eagles
Adopt A Walleye Members

If You Cant Find A Partner Take A Kid


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

This bowfishing???


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

LilyDuck said:


> This bowfishing???


I would imagine you could try, but hitting a 3 inch fish in 20 feet of water may be somewhat difficult. 

But hey, you never know.... 


Sorry, I just had to reply. I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I thought that Goby was a lake not a fish...:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I still might try to keep my ego up


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

this is also a free fishing weekend


----------

